# repairs to s8000



## cossie (Jul 30, 2007)

dose anyone no how to repair a fuji finepix s8000,i am haveing trouble with the manual focus it isnt working anymore tried to reset the camera to manafactures default setting but that had no effect on it, i spoke to fuji about it and they surgested to reset it witch i have done it is 14 months old near new just out of warranty, but i am after a repair manual not the operators manual witch i have, i want to have a look at it myself if it is not to complicated that is why i want the repair manual so i can c what is involved befor i attack it.fuji want $150.00 just to have a look at it and u have to send it to them at our cost so it will be quite expensive to repair i may as well go buy a new one.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Cossie

I very much doubt that a tech service manual will be available outside a Fuji repair depot. Even if you could locate one, you will probably need specialised tools and or test equipment.

Most camera manufacturers have a stock price for a repair irrespective of the fault.


----------



## cossie (Jul 30, 2007)

ok thanks for the info much app


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

just in case, try looking for the point which is used for the focus and give it a good clean with a lint free cloth & VERY CAREFULLY. it may just be dust or a fingerprint clouding the issue.


----------



## cossie (Jul 30, 2007)

will try that thanks


----------

